# Best Screws fo use with Cedar



## AGC

Starting to build some bird house and feeders using cedar. Considering going to stainless steel screws as I am trying to avoid weeping. Any recommendations? Thanks, Al


----------



## fussy

Al,

Stainless screws are awfully expensive for birdhouses. I would jusi use galvanized nails. The birds won't mind. If you're worried about holding power, use galvanized ring-shank (roofing) nails. They'll hold til the crows come home.

Steve


----------



## Bertha

Hey Al, Al here! I always used stainless square drives in cedar but I can't remember why. I built a blanket chest of cedar using stainless screws and it's held up well for many years. Good luck!


----------



## cranbrook2

I use a lot of cedar and i go with brass screws and galvanized 2 1/2" finish nails


----------



## Loren

You can get colored coated deck screws in red, beige and maybe some
other colors. I think they are powder coated and certainly rated for
exterior use.


----------



## Grandpa

The cedar causes corrossion and black ugly weeps out and right through your paint. It happens with galvanized nails also. Use aluminum or stainless steel if you don't want this to happen. Plastic coated deck screws should stop this too. I don't know for sure but seems like they should.


----------



## jhunt

Stainless Steel Screws will give the best result. if you find a good dealer you should be able to get a small quantity pretty cheap.


----------



## Grandpa

I was using stnls stl screw to install grab bars in showers for special needs people. The screws supplied with the bars were terribly soft. I was paying $.60 per screw for replacements. I told Ace hardware I wanted to buy a box because they sell them for 25% off in a full box. The sales clerk told me they came in boxes of 8 or 10 so I needed to buy a qty of 50 to get the 25% off. Fine. Well the fastener salesman comes in once or twice a month so he told her I could order the same screw in a big green box and get 100 for $15. She called to confirm. I told her really. I was prepared to buy 48 screws for $32 or some such and you ask me a silly question like this. She explained that she knew what my answer would be but I had to give her the OK. Well, I got those ordered and she called on Thurs to tell me they had the screws. I told her I was really busy and would be there on Saturday. She said fine. I went on Saturday because this was the 20% off if it fits in the big brown bag day. I put them in the bag. She was laughing ringing these up and said you are working the system. I gave her my $5 rewards back card and then she really laughed so there are deals out there. I think I paid less than $10 for a box of a hundred screws.


----------

